# Occu-Mom Places 4 Year-Old Daughter on Train Tracks



## DET63 (Dec 16, 2011)

A young mother justifies placing her 4 year-old daughter on train tracks during the shutdown of the Port of Portland, Oregon protest, December 12, 2011.

Why do these people hide behind their children? Does she not realize what it takes to stop even a slow moving loaded train?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 16, 2011)

Occu-Mom? Sounds like someone is fishing for an excuse to tar and feather thousands of protestors with the thinnest of ties to a passenger rail forum.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 16, 2011)

Another walking/talking billboard for birth control! :wacko: What an idiot, this woman needs to be educated on the responsibility of being a parent, or even have Child Protective Services (does Oregon even have such a Dept.??)remove this child from her control for the Safety of Society, not just the child! And I support the right of anyone to peacfully protest in this country, just dont do it on railroad tracks or anyplace els that endangers

others! People like this give the wing nuts ammunition to attempt to take away our rights and to play the old McCarthy/Nixon/Hoover game of guilt by association!!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 16, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> People like this give the wing nuts ammunition to attempt to take away our rights!


What you're describing is _guilt by association_, which is exactly what shotgun posters like the OP are hoping for. Don't fall into his trap. This woman does not represent anyone but herself.


----------



## bobnabq (Dec 16, 2011)

DET63 said:


> *Why do these people hide behind their children? *


* *

*Who do you refer to as "**these** people**" ?*


----------



## bobnabq (Dec 16, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> *Child Protective Services (does Oregon even have such a Dept.??)*


* *

*Oregon **Child Protective Services*


----------



## bobnabq (Dec 16, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> *People like this give the wing nuts ammunition to attempt to take away our rights and to *
> 
> *play the old McCarthy/Nixon/Hoover game of guilt by association**!! *


:giggle:


----------



## Anderson (Dec 17, 2011)

Ok, so there's a crazy woman who needs to be brought up on charges of child endangerment and almost assuredly lose custody of her kid. Lovely.

I'm no fan of some of the OWS folks, but there are plenty of folks on all sides that at the very least have an eye dee ten tee problem and/or do things worthy of a solid condemnation.


----------



## DET63 (Dec 17, 2011)

bobnabq said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> > *Why do these people hide behind their children? *
> ...


To whom is your question addressed? The specific language that upsets you is copied from the linked YouTube page.


----------



## DET63 (Dec 17, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > People like this give the wing nuts ammunition to attempt to take away our rights!
> ...


What do you mean by "shotgun posters like the OP"? I simply copied and pasted language from the YouTube link.


----------



## Trogdor (Dec 17, 2011)

DET63 said:


> Texas Sunset said:
> 
> 
> > jimhudson said:
> ...


If you're going to quote something, then you should present it as a quote. Otherwise, you're presenting it as if it's your own writing.


----------



## DET63 (Dec 17, 2011)

Trogdor said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Sunset said:
> ...


An easy way to figure out which is which is to go to the link.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 17, 2011)

Not interested enough to do that. Just use quotes and avoid the issue.


----------



## DET63 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Not interested enough to do that. Just use quotes and avoid the issue.


Yet interested enough to comment.

Interesting.


----------

